# New goat. Pot belly and white eyelids



## alsea1 (Jun 19, 2015)

Okay 
Here is the scoop
I bought this boy sight unseen from a goat breeder that I thought was a good outfit. Hmm wont do that again.
So I show up to pick up my new pride and joy.
My heart sank. There he was. All little and wormy looking. 
I took the overpriced kid home anyway.
Well, he is also not at all tame. So it has taken me a month to get him to trust me enough so that I can catch him for medication purposes.
I finally got ahold of him enough to take a good look and to my horror he has no color to his eyelids.
He is eating and drinking and passing nice pellets. So far
I called my vet and am working on getting an appointment for him.
I have ordered the herbs for wormer preparations.
In the mean time what are some things that you guys have used to boost immune system and deal with anemia.  
This guy is supposed to be my herd sire. LOL  I gotta fix this kid
I'm afraid to worm him right now without vet help as I fear a sudden die off of parasites may kill the little fella.
Any and all suggestions welcome.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jun 19, 2015)

sorry to hear this 
can you start giving him probiotics to help boost him.

we give our chickens pumpkins with seeds as they is suppose to work for them as a naturally dewormer- could something like this work with the goats?


----------



## alsea1 (Jun 19, 2015)

Thank you Hens.
I put some in the general population water trough this morning.
I will empty and clean and put more in this afternoon.
I will try to find some pumpkin seeds.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jun 19, 2015)

If his eyelids are white he needs help ASAP.  I understand that you want veterinarian support for the deworming process.  In the meantime he needs help!

Iron and B12 injections are what I would do until you can get him to the vet and I'd really try to get him there quickly.

Onion Creek Farm has a good article on anemia:

 website:http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/anemiaingoats.html


----------



## alsea1 (Jun 19, 2015)

I will pick up some iron at tractor supply.
Thanks


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jun 19, 2015)

Just an FYI here -

I've used Ivomec and/or IvomecPlus by_* injection*_ on a very wormy goat.  The injection works a little slower, stays in their system a little longer, and usually does not cause a quick die off.       

Some info on oral vs. injection:

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f186/ivomec-oral-vs-injected-120710/

_I am certainly not a veterinarian - nor do I play one on TV, lol._ 

Hope you can turn the little guy around and that he becomes everything you want him to be!


----------



## alsea1 (Jun 19, 2015)

Okay.
Herbs are on the way.
Vet did fecal.
He came up in the five thousand or per gram  range with barber pole. Only a few cocidea and a small number of whipworms.
Sent me home armed with cydectin and banamin and red cell.
So, Good Lord willing, this kid will survive.
And, I got a lesson in fecal from my vet. She showed me what the eggs were under the scope.  So now I can and will be doing more this weekend on the rest of the gang.
Oh yeah. More fence building. Gotta move the gang.
Anyone ever try a shop vac for cleaning up paddocks? LOL


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jun 20, 2015)

I hope he is ok


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jun 20, 2015)

for you


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jun 20, 2015)

So glad he's getting the treatment he needs!  Good luck with him!!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jun 23, 2015)

Hope he gets better.


----------



## alsea1 (Jul 1, 2015)

Update on my little goat.
Vet did a recheck fecal. No more barber pole. But there was an increase in cocci eggs.
So I am to treat the little guy for cocci. 
He is acting okay but I'm going to treat him anyway.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jul 1, 2015)

that he continues to improve!!


----------



## Pamela (Aug 25, 2015)

How is he doing now?


----------



## alsea1 (Aug 25, 2015)

He is doing good. Getting stronger and more robust.


----------

